# Americans in Spain



## Missgabby (Apr 2, 2012)

Hello, 
I have been reading that a lot of americans live in Spain. I will be moving to Valencia soon and I'm very curious if any Americans live in Valencia. If yes, are there any areas where they live ? And I'm don't mean only people from the US but also foreigners that speak english.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Missgabby said:


> Hello,
> I have been reading that a lot of americans live in Spain. I will be moving to Valencia soon and I'm very curious if any Americans live in Valencia. If yes, are there any areas where they live ? And I'm don't mean only people from the US but also foreigners that speak english.


well there are certianly a lot of English speakers here - but I personally (face to face) don't know _any_ Americans

there is a Canadian woman who owns an apartment near me, but because of visa restrictions she comes twice a year for 90 days


----------



## Missgabby (Apr 2, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> well there are certianly a lot of English speakers here - but I personally (face to face) don't know _any_ Americans
> 
> there is a Canadian woman who owns an apartment near me, but because of visa restrictions she comes twice a year for 90 days



That's nice to hear. Thank You for your reply.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Lots of Americans in Valencia. If you have Facebook, Gogol americans living in Valencia page and ask to join.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oops, that should have been go to.


----------



## Bfpijuan (Apr 6, 2011)

InterNations also has a chapter in Valencia.


----------

